# PSU with full flat cables (semi modular or full modular)



## alucasa (Oct 12, 2016)

Hey, I am currently looking for a PSU with flat cables including flat power cables.
Reason being is that my case has only few mm clearance for cable routing and it seems flat cable is the only choice.

Now, I've done some researches on my own and have managed to locate two from Newegg Canada

Thermaltake Toughpower TPD-0550M

Cooler Master V Series 750W

I've googled for some reviews and it seems the Cooler master one is a higher quality unit (by a little).
I am fine with 500w. The reason I linked 750w is because the price difference was 5 bucks between 550w and 750w.

If you know any other, kindly let me know.


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 12, 2016)

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/FSP/HG750/3.html
and
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_GS_650/3.html where only the 24 pin is round, the rest are flat.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 12, 2016)

+1 to the EVGA SuperNOVA 650...excellent PSU to use and do cable management with. I've used quite a few of them and folks love them in builds, plus they're great PSU's.


----------



## alucasa (Oct 12, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/FSP/HG750/3.html
> and
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_GS_650/3.html where only the 24 pin is round, the rest are flat.



Sweet, thanks for mentioning the FSP. 650w version is 30 bucks cheaper and fully flat. I never liked Thermaltake PSU, so this is a good alternative.

All cables must be flat. 24pin is the most important one.


----------



## Kanan (Oct 13, 2016)

+ EVGA 650 GQ (I use it myself). FSP high quality, 80+ GOLD rated, semi-passive mode up to 40% usage. It's available in 550/650/750 Watts. Have it a few months now, works great. Cables are really good and black colored. Could be just what you want.


----------



## alucasa (Oct 13, 2016)

Just a conclusion to this.

I ordered the FSP one but it's coming from CA, USA, so the transit time will take a whole week.

Fack.


----------



## Kanan (Oct 13, 2016)

alucasa said:


> Just a conclusion to this.
> 
> I ordered the FSP one but it's coming from CA, USA, so the transit time will take a whole week.
> 
> Fack.


LOL actually I think that's not much different to the psu I mentioned and own. Evga has same range 750w fsp psus marketed as GQ line.


----------



## alucasa (Oct 13, 2016)

Like I said in the first post, I need flat cables. All flat cables. The EVGA one has round cable (24pin).


----------



## Kanan (Oct 13, 2016)

alucasa said:


> Like I said in the first post, I need flat cables. All flat cables. The EVGA one has round cable (24pin).


Well okay because it's not modular. Forgot that.


----------



## alucasa (Oct 21, 2016)

The PSU arrived today.


 

The box is huge. Never seen a PSU that came in this kind of big box. I got work to do tonight.


----------



## alucasa (Oct 22, 2016)

So, I've got the PSU installed. I was finally able to route 24-pin and 8-pin behind the tray.

Still, I have a mixed feeling about this. It looks as messy as before. I think the case is just too small.



















My future plan on this rig is getting a mobile rack and remove the HDD cage on bottom. That will free up some space.
I also have a side panel window being shipped to me.


----------



## Hood (Oct 22, 2016)

Looks like you need one of the newer cases with a PSU shroud - so do I.  Lots of cases have them now, some work better than others.  Even this $69 Phanteks case has one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811854028.  The PSU and the drive racks are hidden, eliminating most of your cable management problems.  Not sure what my next case will be, but it will have a PSU cover, probably this new one from Corsair - http://www.corsair.com/en-us/crystal-series-460x-rgb-compact-atx-mid-tower-case


----------



## Jetster (Oct 22, 2016)

Turn your drives around


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 22, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Turn your drives around


yea should be able to cable them with the other side panel off.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 22, 2016)

Kursah said:


> +1 to the EVGA SuperNOVA 650...excellent PSU to use and do cable management with. I've used quite a few of them and folks love them in builds, plus they're great PSU's.




 I love mine, easily in the top three of the best power supplies I've ever worked with. Up there with PC power cooling, sparkle (older ones),  and FSP or Fortron


----------



## alucasa (Oct 22, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Turn your drives around



I did try. Didn't work too well. I will be getting a mobile rack next month to move drives into its only 5.25 bay and route cable to there.

My case is quite thin and there is like only one third of an inch gap for cables.


----------



## i7Baby (Oct 22, 2016)

Looks like your case has stuff all cable management space behind the mobo. And doesn't have grommets from the PSU side. I'd look at a case with better cable management features if what you've got is too painful.


----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 22, 2016)

i7Baby said:


> And doesn't have grommets from the PSU side.


 
No grommets, but there is a open way to a back panel underside ... removing back panel should still allow for better cable management


----------



## i7Baby (Oct 22, 2016)

That won't be very neat. http://www.hardcoreware.net/cooler-master-silencio-352-review/2/ says "There is actually a decent amount of space in the Silencio 352, but most of this is wasted on a lip that extends back from the motherboard tray itself"

I'd have a look at other cases eg https://turbofuture.com/computers/top-htpc-case


----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 22, 2016)

Freaking motherboard tray lip ... it seems very useful for making the owner miserable, can't think of any other use.  There is tiny space where lip ends, barely enough for 24pin cable


----------



## Jetster (Oct 22, 2016)

Dremel


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 22, 2016)

Invest in a new case! It looks bad.

I currently bringing together mATX built in Prodigy M.... it is hell on earth to make it decent... needs needs a hardmod everywhere... even the I/O panel with power reset buttons needs a new PCB and overhaul...


----------



## alucasa (Oct 22, 2016)

I like this case, so I am going to stick with it. I avoid any cases with top vent, so my choices are extremely limited.

I am keeping eyes on Cooler master Masterbox 3 lite though.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 22, 2016)

Why avoid cases with top vent. Many have panels that close them off like the Fractal Design R5 On sale for $80


----------



## alucasa (Oct 22, 2016)

Cause top vent is dust magnet and doesn't really help with temp. It may help lowering few degrees but that doesn't really help in the end. (50c vs 55c, moot point for me)

My requirements for a case for this rig (my main) are strict.

1. No top vent or comes with top cover.
2. mATX - this limits my choice even further.
3. No side holes. Window is acceptable.

I basically want to control air flow strictly. I want only a single point for intake that is filtered.


----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 22, 2016)

alucasa said:


> Cause top vent is dust magnet and doesn't really help with temp.


As an exhaust it shouldn't be a dust magnet if intakes have filters ... also it helps greatly with thermal buildup around cpu area when it's used as a second exhaust


----------



## alucasa (Oct 22, 2016)

BiggieShady said:


> As an exhaust it shouldn't be a dust magnet if intakes have filters ... also it helps greatly with thermal buildup around cpu area when it's used as a second exhaust



In theory, yes. But I have had cases with top vents which accumulated dust far faster than those without it.

I do not deny that the top vent is beneficial. But it is more of a marketing gimmick for me. A PC running at 70c is not going to perform better or worse than one that runs at 50c.


----------



## R00kie (Oct 22, 2016)

Your case looks like a rats nest. Flat cables can do so much more.


----------



## alucasa (Oct 23, 2016)

Spent about half an hour to reroute most cables in the back.

Looks better.


----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 23, 2016)

alucasa said:


> Looks better.


Agreed


----------

